# Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know of something I could use to punch some 3/4" blanks (discs) out of thin sheet brass? Or where I could buy some, or someone who can make some and doesn't want an arm and a leg  

I tried using a 3/4" diamond hole saw but the results were not very good.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

How thick? Do you mind a hole in the middle?


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

McMaster-Carr sells such things. In general, be aware that industrial punches are designed more to create an accurately sized hole rather than an accurately sized disc. Depending on how chewed up the disc comes out, you may need to consider the larger 13/16" size and file it to shape. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/ 

Type 3427A19 into the Find Product search box. 

Brian


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

Thanks Brian, I'll check that out. Have you used these on thin sheet brass? 

The brass is pretty thin, .016" sheet. It would be better if no hole in the middle, but a very small hole would be okay.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

You might try sandwiching a rough cut circle between a couple of hardwood dowels of the desired diameter in a lathe... dowel in chuck|brass rough cut circle|dowel|tailstock. Crank the tailstock tight against the sandwich. Turn slowly so that if it "catches" it won't throw schrapnel at you. 

EDIT: use a Live Cup Center in the tailstock.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

What are you trying to build? 

There may be a better answer...


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

I'm trying to make a railroad signal like this: 










I've got the lens, thank you for the link a while back  I can cut the hole for the lens to go into. Now I need to make the visor over the lens. As a test, I cut a round disc out of a piece of paper 3/4" diameter. If I then cut that in half and curve it around a 1/4" dowel, it makes the perfect lens visor. Now I just need to make it out of brass


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a 1" circle and some filing? 

The reason I ask is that McMaster-Carr has brass Metal Engraving and Stamping Tags - but the smallest is 1" diameter. They're also a bit thicker than you might want. I used them for the targets on my switch stands. 

You might try cutting it with a nibbler. You can get them from Micro-Mark. 









You could scribe a circle and then use the nibbler to make the disc. You'd have to finish it with a file, but the nibbler is a nice tool for cutting brass accurately.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't it save some time and effort to just start out with 1/4" or 9/32" brass tube like that available from *K&S Special Shapes* and then cut to length and finally shape the visor.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

Took a look at the tags; yes 18 gauge will be too thick for me to bend in the shape I need, but thanks for the tip. I've never used a nibbler, but I'll take a look at them.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

Steve, that is another good idea. I was hoping to make a bunch of these, so I'm not sure how good I could get at shaping the visor, but I'll keep that on the list of options.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

In regards to the repeating the visor shaping. What I was thinking is, since the tubing of a given wall thickness is telescoping in nature. Meaning that as you step up in size, the O.D. of the smaller matches the I.D. of the next largest size tube.

So if you found that the 1/4" tubing fit the existing lens. Then you could use the 9/32" tubing to make your master for the visor's shape and once you got that done, for each of the 1/4" visors all you'd need to do is slip it into the master and use it as the template while shaping the visor profile on the 1/4" blank. That way all that you make should come out pretty darn close to being the same.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, here may be another answer to your problem.

6 Piece - Jeweler's Disc Cutter Punch Tool Set
Sizes 1/2", 5/8", 3/4", 7/8", & 1"


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

Fiskars punchs are available in any craft store. 
I use the small one for light fixture shades. 
http://www.fiskarscrafts.com/tools/t_round-n-round-m.aspx


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

Steve, your idea about making the master out of the next size smaller is ingenious. I'll have to try it just to see it  Also, the cutter punch link is great. I'm going to go for it! 

Dick, It looks like that tool is for paper, will it cut thin brass sheet, .016"?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim; 
It is the same one I use to make lights. 
I punch metal soda cans & tooling foil. 
I think this thing could punch serious metal. 
I think the slot is almost a 1/16 inch. 
It does have metal punch parts. You will need to flaten it after the punch because it starts at each side and sort of bends it.


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

Perhaps another tool to try is a gasket punch, available at tool suplliers or maybe auto parts stores. 
I have used 1/2 inch to cut brass shimstock to make street lamp shades 
John 
Manitoba Canada


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Try this 

Take two pieces of steel say 3/8 or 1/2 thick. Drill a hole through both of the two pieces the required distance apart and the diamater of the required hole with a drill press. 

Sandwich the brass between the two pices of steel. Possition the sandwich under the drill press. Turn the drill press on and run the bit down throught the two holes you drilled. This should give you the exact hole in the brass you want and it should be neat and clean. 

Then trim the brass to make the signal face plate.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

John, thanks for the tip on the gasket punch! I'll poke around at the auto stores around, there seem to be plenty. 

John, that seems like a cool trick, kind of like making your own punch and die? I'll have to give it a try, thanks!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

How about a piece of copper tubing? 
A coupling that you sharpened?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for metal punch that will make a 3/4" blank*

SMC Gill, 

Funny you mentioned that. Steve C mentioned that same thing in a post above (Thanks for the idea!). I have tried about 6 different things and so far that is actually working out best, as in looks good and needs the least amount of work. I keep trying different size tubes. I happened to have some 1/4" tube and it's a tad small so I want to try the K&S 9/32" tube. I'll post a pic after I get the right size.


----------

